# Solved: Visual Basic - Limiting Textbox to numbers only



## cc64

I'm making a form that includes and quantity text box. What code could i use to make sure that only numbers are entered into this field?


----------



## Chicon

Hi cc64,

There's a solution on the following link :

http://www.vbcad.com/showatip.asp?TIPID=1


----------



## cc64

Thanks Chicon - that worked like a charm.


----------



## coderitr

You should include ASCII character 8 as an allowed character so that backspace works


----------

